# Mogrify Sharpening



## Steve Holmes (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm wondering what folks exporting with Mogrify are using for their sharpening settings within the plugin for general web images.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jan 22, 2008)

I did a small project today for printing some 5"X7" from my Oly E3'' raw files. Approx 45 pictures of which I used Mogrify to resize to the print size and applied sharpening as follows.
Radius: '.'8; Sigma: 1; Amount: '.8: Threshold: '.'4.

I did my normal processing of the files in LR and used a sharpening Precept by "Matt's Landscape medium" this I used as my capture sharpening (Amount: 75; Radius: 1.'; Detail: 55; Masking: 25.)
Exported from LR as TIFF 16 bit.
Resized by Mogrify using the auto setting. _(there are several to choose from which I know nothing about, have to get some info on them)._
Applied the sharpening indicated above and converted with Mogrify to jpeg 1''% quality.
Sent the files to my local lab who did the prints absolutely superb results. Even the lab staff were stunned.

I have not done any sharpening for the web yet in Mogrify and I am also searching to see what info I can get online for the resizing and sharpening features.


----------



## Steve Holmes (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's some interesting reading I've found about sharpening with Image Magick:

http://redskiesatnight.com/?s=unsharp


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Steve, very interesting and thorough info .....b


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks very much for that post Steve.


----------

